# Sweet jebus....



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

A lot of us already know about this car.....
some impressive pics...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Sweet jebus.... (Sepp)*

Yep, it's an impressive sight, one of many high powered Audis from Norway


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Sweet jebus.... (PerL)*

Something is happening in my pants!!??


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Sweet jebus.... (SummerSnow)*

Just found my new desk top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buckysmack (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Sweet jebus.... (Sepp)*

good lord. there's a lot on youtube.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Sweet jebus.... (buckysmack)*

Looks impressive but what is with all that squat on the quat....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Sweet jebus.... (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Yep, it's an impressive sight, one of many high powered Audis from Norway









When I was in Florida my bro worked for Nor-tech boats and one of the owners had red one in his garage he had the motor rebuilt to 550 or 600 hp by someone in Germany. we were supposed to film it when it was done, and he ended up moving back to Norway with the car, even though he had one there too. I would had gave that guy my life for the chance to buy that car.... someday I hope to find/afford one.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Sweet jebus.... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
When I was in Florida my bro worked for Nor-tech boats and one of the owners had red one in his garage he had the motor rebuilt to 550 or 600 hp by someone in Germany. we were supposed to film it when it was done, and he ended up moving back to Norway with the car, even though he had one there too. I would had gave that guy my life for the chance to buy that car.... someday I hope to find/afford one.

Funny thing you mention that, because this guy lives in the same town as I do, and I saw that car (a Sport quattro, btw) just last week!








He also brought home a Helios blue Urquattro and an RS6 sedan.
The guy in "Germany" was none other than Mr. Lehmann in Liechtenstein, probably the #1 authority when it comes to Sport quattros, and also the man who sits on most of the Sport quattro parts for Audi.
Here is this Helios Ur converted to Euro bumpers and lights.


















_Modified by PerL at 2:07 AM 11-20-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Sweet jebus.... (PerL)*

was the rs6 silver with all MTM stuff... I sure thats him his name is olough i cant spell.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Sweet jebus.... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_was the rs6 silver with all MTM stuff... I sure thats him his name is olough i cant spell.

Yeah, a dark silver. His name is Olav B. His son drove the RS6 around here on FL plates, but I believe they have sold it now.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Sweet jebus.... (PerL)*

yup thats them... the son Andre had a red r32 in florida he must have sold it b4 they moved back.. well its good to hear the sport quattro is up and running. If you ever run into them please tell them greg and gary from dubaudi/NH say hi he will know what your talking about... I will post some pics of the car in there garage in florida when i get on my bros computer over the weekend...


----------

